# Whats the protocol here.....



## 66TigerCat (Aug 25, 2014)

What's the protocol for posting Ebay links if you're related to the seller ? Is it frowned upon or OK ? Apologies if this was covered in a previous post. I couldn't find anything archived. Thanks.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 25, 2014)

I believe it's ok, but we'll have the admins/owner chime in.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 25, 2014)

If you would like, you could give me first dibs on it and I'll tell you if it's appropriate for the other Cabe viewers!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 25, 2014)

pedal4416 said:


> If you would like, you could give me first dibs on it and I'll tell you if it's appropriate for the other Cabe viewers!




Ha, ha!!!!


----------

